# 08 Vernon buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This Deer is 38 1/4 inches wide and is six inches around at the base of his horns.


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

what does the other half look like


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Big boy! :shock: who's the shooter Coyote? Lucky kid


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Which ones coyote slayer. I knew you were young but not that young.


----------



## HornAddict (Oct 8, 2008)

There had to of been some big time scouting done to get that big of buck in vernon, that's insanlly wide. Congrats to the kid that shot it that's a once in a lifetime muley, guarantee you that much.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

NO, Fixed Blade I'm not the shooter. They watched the buck for months.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet Twinks!

Bucks' ok too...


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job on the buck but do you have any pictures of the whole deer? :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Daaaaamn!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder what's going on, I can see the whole deer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a line of GGM expletives to express the excitement at that deer. Thats pretty **** sweet. What does the kid do for an encore though??


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Since the image is too wide for the message board, you have to right-click and hit "view image". Or, Coyoteslayer could have resized the pics beforehand.



coyoteslayer said:


> This Deer is 38 1/4 inches wide


Wow, that is one fat deer.

That's a dang nice buck, I would take him despite the fact that he has weak forks -()/-


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

That's a real buck. Wouldn't it be nice if more Utards would let a few bucks grow to that size before they get the irrestable urge to dump them instead of harvesting 98% of the bucks while they are still baby bucks.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

BugleB said:


> That's a real buck. Wouldn't it be nice if more Utards would let a few bucks grow to that size before they get the irrestable urge to dump them instead of harvesting 98% of the bucks while they are still baby bucks.


Im sorry, this utard hunts for meat not antlers, and Im not about to quit just because you or anybody else needs to get a "big buck" to prove your manhood :roll: . On a LE sure ill wait for a big buck but general season, the first thing I see with horns goes in the freezer.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> BugleB said:
> 
> 
> > That's a real buck. Wouldn't it be nice if more Utards would let a few bucks grow to that size before they get the irrestable urge to dump them instead of harvesting 98% of the bucks while they are still baby bucks.
> ...


 Great post Booya!!!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

+1


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's Vernon? I'm applying next year!!!  

That's a nice deer and I'm not really surprised.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Vernon is in South America....good luck!


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

J/K...Vernon is in the West Desert. South of Tooele.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know why coyote had to lie to you but that buck was taken on the paunsgaunt. Something that big on the Vernon, please!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: It was actually killed on West Mountain


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> BugleB said:
> 
> 
> > That's a real buck. Wouldn't it be nice if more Utards would let a few bucks grow to that size before they get the irrestable urge to dump them instead of harvesting 98% of the bucks while they are still baby bucks.
> ...


I agree amen bother.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

You are all liars, it was killed in montana...... psshh :wink: 

Either way, its a hog.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> J/K...Vernon is in the West Desert. South of Tooele.


I was joking a little. I've hunted Vernon several times I know the unit well. That's why I'm not surprised to see a buck like this come off of the unit. The unit is not what it was several years ago, but there are still some bruisers roaming around out there. It's a fun unit to hunt and even more fun with a bow.


----------

